# Cabin on 15+ acres in Madison Co, Western NC



## JShapiro (May 12, 2009)

I'm selling my cabin on 15+ acres in Hot Springs, Madison County, Western North Carolina. It's bordered on 2 sides by Pisgah National forest, has two good springs and a perennial stream, and is about an hour away from Asheville NC.

The cabin is small one room, about 500 sq feet, wood stove heat, running water from the spring. No bathroom right now as I planned to build a composting system but had to move away before I was able to due to financial problems. There is a home-made septic but nothing registered with the county.

The property is mostly wooded and steep, nice mature hardwood forest, some trees easily 150-200 years old. There is one cleared field, with some flat land for a garden and some gentle slopes for orchard. Room for pasturing animals.

I am selling it through a realtor and have dropped the price from $155K to $139K recently. Please contact my realtor Steve DuBose at Moutain Home Realty, mountaindream.com, 828.622.3518, if interested.

Here is a link to photos on the realtor's website:
http://mountaindream.com/details.php?table=mountain_cabins&id=93&Start=0

I'll try to answer any questions on the forum but you could also call my realtor. Thanks very much.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey AngieM2, That porch is you. David


----------

